

Finally, a video of what Xobni actually does - ACSparks
http://www.xobni.com/learnmore
Here is your email revolution, and actually, it will be televised.
======
r7000
I'm not sure if I would use it long-term myself but.. every ceo/cfo I've ever
had the pleasure of working with will love it.

------
marrone
Hmm, looks pretty cool. Definitely some nice features in there. Im not sure if
any of these features have been implemented elsewhere, but I like the fact
that it automatically scrapes contact info. That is something I am always to
lazy to collect, and end up searching through thousands of emails later to
find it.

Also, the stats could be useful. I never use it unless I specifically want to
talk to someone, and that would be nice to know when I could expect to find
them online.

------
sgraham
Um, meh? I don't see much past gmail's sidebar reimplemented in outlook, but
otoh, that seems like it could be a decent niche. Perhaps most surprising is
that I've actually heard about them, which is an impressive marketing push.

I don't like the logo/pronunciation, the bar over the "o" implies "xohbni" (a
long "o"), but whatever I guess.

------
samwise
kinda nice plugin i guess. They need a new name. Thats a FACT. The trend is
going more to web based e-mail clients so i guess they should make Xobni for
Gmail.

------
mojuba
"Get ready for some seriously boring stuff". I hope their "smart search" was a
joke.

The activity distribution is a neat idea, just as much as it's useless.

------
edawerd
cool! can anyone hook me up with a xobni invite?

